# Ork Do's and Don'ts



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

hey guys 

im a formor eldar player but i found them to fragile and have since moved on to Orks

i have purchased the codex an im happy to say i think i finally found the army for me ( ive had IG,SM,nids,eldar) 

i know i want a horde type army yano green tide all infantry 

as im in-experienced i was just wondering if any ork veterans out there could please just give me some do's an don'ts when using an ork force like that 

really appreciate it 

thanks


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

do:
mass upo as many orks in a Mob as possible
always take a PK and BP with you ... tha S8Attack with 29 spare LP is just priceless
use a BigMek with kustom forcefield
support your mass orks with "toys'o'destruction" ... like Killakanz or artillery in the background


don't:
leave your KFF alone .. it will die at once
use troops under 20 boyz (as mass army player rather use 2*30 instead of 3*20)
ignore fast options for your mass army! Nothing's more efficient than a fast unit (like Bikes etc) flanking while your slow and massy orks advance in the middle
use too many special weapons in your mobs... you want to get to the enemy fast and will often let them run... why carry around big heavy gunz you cannot shoot with anyway
forget that sometimes you can use those weapons  so maybe take some after all
underestimate flamer weapons
let the enemy charge you... if possible charge first... that additional S and A ist priceless

I have written what I can get together for an Ork mass army but am sure others will have more ideas and more important things to write.

An Army like you intend to play is very stable (I guess that was what you wanted in the first place) and imho also a "can't do wrong" thing.... but also very slow in it's basic setup
That is why you should never forget to make use of fast units to do the dirty work you cannot with your boyz as they are just not fast enough (like attacking a shooter unit that might get your boyz... or tank or whatever)

for 1000 points up to 1500 you can set up an army of boyz and Killakanz that has almost no enemy as the Forcefield grants your Kanz a 4+ coversave and your Boyz 5+ giving you enough time to get your enemy into CC anmd then sweep him away with pure mass of attacks (4 Attacks per boy is just unbeatable for 6 points)

Have I forgoten something?


----------



## dopey82 (Jul 8, 2008)

dont over look a few trucks or one or two stript down battle wagons. they can be a distraction to keep fire off the big squads and a few small boy squads can tie up his shooting to give you a turn of unmolested movement


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Don't:

Play orks.

Do:

Play using a real army.



you can't really go wrong with orks. It's kind of a simpleton list. "I bring orks and win lololololol"


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Do: Make sure you get the assault.
Take Burnas
Use Deffkoptas 

Don't: Count on Shooting to get it done. It CAN, but it's unreliable.
Let Burnas walk into battle
Expect Deffkoptas to last the first turn or two. They're there to distract your enemy, and make him shoot at them isntead of important boyz mobz.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Since an ork army can be set up so many different ways I don't have many never do this rules. So I always tell people find the army that fits you and your style. 

Do

Ork boyz are the bread and butter of the army try to have as many as possible. Don't concentrate to much on all the elites and fancy stuff.

Use whatever unit works for you no matter what everyone else says. I never use a mek with a KFF in my horde army and instead use a warphead. I have found the additional two or three waagh's I get per game much more useful then the protection. So if you want to use flashgitz, Hardboyz and stormboyz because they work well for you then use them.

A small unit of kommando's with 2 burna's lead by Boss Snikrot can add instant speed to the army, give your opponent something to worry about and kill lots of stuff.

Proxy and test out any unit you want to add into your army for atleast 5 games before you decide it sucks and your not going to use them or they are great and you won't leave home with out them.

Don't forget to shoot. Just because ork shooting sucks doesn't mean it won't kill things. This is useful against other army elite troops or other horde troops as every trooper killed is one that won't be swinging back when things get to hand to hand. There is something about making 30 armor saves against ork shooting that really bothers people.


Don't

put rokkitts in a boyz squad one or two pot shots at a vehicle usually never pays off and the boyz then can only assualt that vehicle.

Don't buy stikkbombs or stikkbomb chuckas for any reason. The orks low intiative means they are probably going to be swinging last anyway even with the boost so it is basically a waste of points. 

So remember have fun and create your army how you want since you will be the one using it.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

Do's:

Use large Boyz Squads
-Always But a Nob, BP, and PK in said squads
Shoot before you assault
Keep things Cheap, the upgrades dont usually do as much as you would think
Use 1 squad to block LOS to your others, make them shoot at what you want them to
actually think, just because your boyz dont doesnt mean you shouldnt

Dont:

Go wild with upgrades (i know i said this b4 but its that important)
use defkopptaz... they are a waste of points
take things to seriously, youre an ork player now, act like one


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i think one of the best tips i have recieved is dont be affraid to sacrifice a couple of boys to get better guys in, they arnt space marines, theyre orks.

also, i would suggest once you get your squads or boys set up, start playtesting different options like taking squads of three warbuggys to harrass the flank of you enemy so that you can move up without being shot at, and also, only one person has said anything about a distraction.

i suggest a unit of kammandos and a unit of storm boys, they deploy as close to the enemy as possible, but remember these are the distractions, expect them to be torn to shreds within 2 turns, but basiclly they are there to be killed while you masses of boys will keep running foward till its too late.

one other thing, is dont bunch up the models, template weapons really hurt, specially anything that has an AP value. which is everything. so space them out as much as you can, and try using cover to your advantage. it really helps out sometimes.

and one tip for the painting side of things, dont buy too many orks at once, i would start with AoBR and then once they are all painted buy each box set after that 1 by one.
what i mean by that is once you have brought one box, paint it all first, and once that is done, then go onto the next one, this has been a real problem for me, i have got about 40 boyz to Paint/finish painting, and quite a few other things to paint like grotz, and burna's etc.
the reason why this is so daunting is because there is so many dam hours of painting, and i really get sick of the green.


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

Do - 
30 strong Ork squads with Nob+Power Klaw+Boss Pole.
Rokkits in your mobs - Yeah, you're taking pot-shots. Better than no shots.
Lootas - These guys are priceless-ly good at taking down light armor.
Nob Bikers - If tooled right, a single squad of these will ruin your opponents day.
Match your HQ to your list - Running a pure Horde? Big Mek w/ KFF will make your day better. Have a Nob Biker list? Hello Warboss (or 2) on Bike.

Don't -
Tool-out your non-Nob Biker squads.
Use non-Nob bike squads. Not worth it.
Run boyz mobz in Trukks. Useless unit is useless.
Forget your Anti-Tank in all that Ork boy powa.


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

I use Bikers... but only with Wazzdakky as troops.... strong list I was told but has yet to win more games


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Do:
Listen to advice above

Don't:
Follow all of it

In all honesty, I think it better you get some experience with the Boyz first - if something works for you that never has for us, we'll tell you not to do it based on our experience, rather than being able to tailor advice for whatever particular problem you have...overall, a good idea for a thread though - and wiser than jumping in headfirst - even if it is less than Orky! :wink:


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

well when i was an eldar playa i made some bad mistakes 
with buying units an i wasted alot of money so i don't wanna make same mistake twice 
so i did this thread an when i do start finally buying stuff i can get good looking model an combat effective models


----------



## Sebi (Mar 3, 2009)

ok... from that point of lookin:

Models must have:
Boyz.... more boyz.... boyz.
Warboss or BigMek (here a KFF for mass is nice and necessary, SAG imho not so much)

now it gets tricky... what as support... what as fast attack... depends:
you wanna go real fast... get koptas... nothings faster..
during the scout phase 24" turbo ... then 12" movement... shoot... get into CC
Bikes
Pikkups and Tanks

you wanna go slow but mass:
KFF!
Alot of boyz.
second HQ ... well... you can go with a wierdboy and hope you get a goot strong shoot attack or a whaagh
Some say fire support from behind is good... some say not necesarry

As stated already you might want to just see how you like to play your boyz and then decide how to expand your Clan

Units that are doubtable:
MANz.... they look nice but are imho just for fun
Lootas: not very reliable 
Flash Gitz: Expensive and eating up a support slot whereas they should be elite imho I play em but know their costs and what I give up while spending my points on them
Stormboyz: 2x boy but faster... I play em as shokktroops with Zagstruk 

Units I think that are good ... always:
Burnaboyz! nothing rocks more than 10 times flamer into a mob of 30 enemy boys.... or 20 Attacks ignoring armor (bye bye mister Spacemarine terminator!)
Kommandoz: Nothing is more disturbing than 2 Brunas right in front of the enemy ... or 2 BigShootaz...
And with snikrot they can rip up the enemy from behind... and they cos just 10pts per model basic costs

But that is just my oppinion... It all boils down how you want to play your Boyz

I sometimes try to play devious ... hiding ... getting behind the enemy.... just "unorkish" and always... always the enemy is surprised 
Or I set up a massiv fireline (gunfunlist) of massive Lootaz and my SAG with a looted wagon and three lobas .... 

Just get your boyz and try around... Orks just need to find their way


----------



## Rayza (Mar 3, 2009)

well i no im gonna have both a warboss,bigmek
gonna have **** load of boys 
an im startiing to come round to the idea of kommando's 
is it possible to have a competitive army thats just infantry 

becuase i saw a battle report in white dwarf ages ago i think it was 300 issue edition of white dwarf 
and it was orks vs ultramarines an it was all infantry an i know he fielded warboss and big mek an he list worked really well an i wanna base my list on his 

hopefully you have seen that battle report lol


----------



## PowerEncarnate (Apr 15, 2009)

the best advise I've ever seen for orks in dont expect to win most of the time just have fun and be orky and that was from adrain wood the GW ork guru


----------



## Sqwerlpunk (Mar 1, 2009)

All infantry lists can work well. Nob Bikers are technically infantry too :wink:

Put your Warboss to good use, btw. If you're going to buy him, don't just stick him in with a squad of boyz. He makes Nob Bikers Troops for a reason!


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Best advice grand Warlord Wood ever gave was "Everything counts in Large Amounts" - doesn't only apply to Orks, but 5th in general. Legend.

Also, Lootas are unpredictable, not unreliable - there's a difference.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

if theres one thing that i dont like about the white dwarf battlereports is that they play most of the time with broken lists, and they play games and report the one that has the army that is being updated win.

i personaly play da blood axes, trying to mimic an imperial gaurd armourd infantry regiment, so i will have 6 trukks lying around, and 3 battlewagons. i also have plans to get a baneblade soon, so i have a somewhat recognisable ork force.... but i kinda went a bit nuts with my purchases, i have 2 trukks, a stompa, a baneblade, 3 killa kans (scratch built) 1 deff dread (scratch built) and a wartrakk. these do not work well together, but make a really good distraction for my 60 odd boys and burna boys etc.

if there s one unit that i recomend the most is burna boys, with a bik mek with burna, and KFF, but only if you have 3 units of 15, theres nothing like 140 power weapon attacks on the charge. all at strength 4. this completly annihilates space marines if your burna boys can get into combat, and against imp gaurd or other hord, 45 flamers are pretty damm awsome. and if ya kan mount them in looted wagons with scorchas and big shootas, although you have to bring them down into 12 man squads, its still pretty dam nasty.

but this is just one of the very cheesy ways of orkish armys, so just remember trial and error, and dont forget to have fun.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

dirty-dog- said:


> if theres one thing that i dont like about the white dwarf battlereports is that they play most of the time with broken lists, and they play games and report the one that has the army that is being updated win.


Find me ten examples of broken lists in WD batreps!  I challenge thee!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Infantry all the way. As for vehicles, I'm a fan of anything without carrying capacity, so I recommend taking some bikers and koptas. Nob bikers are _terrific_ mostly for having S 8 attacks into tank rear armour (Powerklaws!) Backing up Skwerlpunk, bikers with a bike-boss are capable of killing anything from a Carnifex to a Daemon Prince! My thing is using my warphead re-rolls to try and teleport a good unit somewhere useful, and sending waves of bikers in at the other army. Remember that Wazdakka makes bikers troop choices!:wink:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

ok broken wasnt the word that i was looking for obviosly, i got told by one of my freinds that they use broken lists, and he helps run a shop that sells gw, so i thought he would know, maybe i should check with other sources after i hear something.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

No biggie mate! 
I just thought it'd be funny to make you trawl through them looking for something you'd never find! :laugh:


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

i would never call a WD list broken... cause they never have been. But there have been plenty of times when it seemed as if one army was created for general purpose play against a wide verity of armies and the other seemed specifically tooled to beat that specific opponent.

Its not so much a broken list as they are lopsided on occasion


----------



## Kostya (Apr 21, 2008)

Do: Have fun!

Don't: Be a dick.

A lot of people have given some good advice.

Warboss is always a solid choice.
Big Meks are solid as well.

If you want a horde infantry, a lot of boyz is the key. Burnas are great if they can get to the enemy, as if you do not use the flamer in the shooting phase, they are power weapons.

Now, do you want a shooty horde army, or assaulty horde army?
Shooty: Shoota Boyz, Lootas, Big Mek. Those are pretty solid infantry. The lootas can shoot from a distance (Alittle unpredictable, but that can be the fun in it). The Shoota Boyz are mid range, and teh Big Mek can be a safety guy with KFF or a loose cannon (with the Shokk Attack Gun).

Assaulty: Sluggas and Choppas, Warboss/big Mek, Burnas, Kommandos, Nobz. All can be pretty solid. Kommandos with Boss Snikrot can be deadly getting behind your enemy's lines where you want them to assault (adding 2 burnas will help them even more). Burnas can have power weapons, which are crazy at what a boyz can do. Nobz for a horde army are more for 1500+ with their point cost.

With this, I would say at least 3 squads of 30 boyz, just for that huge mass. I personally run with 4 squads of 30 boyz, and that gives me the feel of that horde part (in 1000 points).


----------

